# New project in the making..........Looking for advice .....Modified 10/21/12 with video and now with



## shoneyboy (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been wanting to try my hand at cold smoke for a while now.....My son and I built this.....  I've been buying my wood from a guy that sells fire wood. He's been giving me some good prices on wood, but it is cut for a fire place. I over sized the pipe so I don"t have to cut the pieces down very much.  We are going to give it a try Sunday !!! Sunday !!!! Sunday !!! ( In my monster truck announcer voice) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We have a little more work to do on it tomorrow, but I had to try it out tonight.....Oh !! I can't wait till Sunday to fire it up !!!! What do you think ??? Advice ??? Thanks ShoneyBoy......


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 19, 2012)

It ain't workin' :icon_sad:








~Martin


----------



## jp61 (Oct 20, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It ain't workin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said...


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like it will work - good luck


----------



## boykjo (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool SB...................................


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2012)

McGyver ain't got shit on you brother..   thinking that's gonna work pretty good...  you might find that you need to block your air hole (lighting hole) a little to slow the burn down...  then again..  maybe not...  good luck with it


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 20, 2012)

I like it!!  


David


----------



## drakethib (Oct 20, 2012)

Video sayings its private


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 20, 2012)

drakethib said:


> Video sayings its private


Try this link......


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm liking it. It should work great for a good sized cold smoke box.

  Mike


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

ShoneyBoy, evening.... Very nice cold smoke generator....  Good Job....    Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, here goes my first run with the cold smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…….Here are some pictures of it….and I know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,  I didn’t do any modifications other than what you saw in the video,Oh wait !! , I did move it to the side of the smoker……..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I will soon, I just wanted to see how it works first…. .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I cured 4 Pork Sirloin Roast and 2 Boston Butt bones 10 days in Pops wet curing recipe..... No fire just cold smoke for now.....I'm going to cold smoke them with some Hickory and Oak for about 3-4 hours then add some heat till I hit a IT of 160........After about 2 hours my temp is still around 75 degrees........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So here are some pictures........SB













DSCN7567.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7555.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7557.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7558.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7559.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7560.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7561.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7562.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7563.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7564.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7565.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7566.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Oct 21, 2012)

Holey smokes batman.........


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW..  you damn sure got it smoke'n


----------



## jp61 (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you try to use the smoke generator without the fan? It seems to be pumping out too much smoke, no?


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 21, 2012)

JP61 said:


> Did you try to use the smoke generator without the fan? It seems to be pumping out too much smoke, no?


I had it turned up to much.....after I let it warm up a bit I slowed the fan down and I was able to get TBS then.......


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 21, 2012)

I have been cold smoking some these hams for 4 hours....How long should I continue ? are the going to get any "color" ? They are just barely yellow looking.......Or is that good enough ? I remember Pops telling me that it's best to bring the IT to 160......just to be safe, but that was on BBB.....













DSCN7571.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7568.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7569.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


















DSCN7570.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 21, 2012)

Alright, I didn't get any advice on what to do at the 4 hour mark, so I fired up the smoker and brought the IT to 154.....Then I ran out of gas.....So I'm going to have to make sure that no one gets sick. I'll have to eat them all by myself......They picked up some good color and smell great....I'm going to try to allow them to cool till tomorrow before I try some, but it's going to be hard to keep my son out of them.....Here are some Q-views......













DSCN7574.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012






6 little piggies getting some color.....Wait 1 is missing !!!













DSCN7575.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012






Tried to escape !!! Caught it !!!!













DSCN7576.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012






The ones in the back wanted there pictures taken too.......













DSCN7577.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012
__ 1






Here they are...all piled up to cool....I cold smoked them for 4 hours then hot smoked them for 2  hours to get them to 160.....I'm want to get them in the refrigerator, but my son has been eying them pretty hard
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......I may have to fry a little piece to try with him......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....SB


----------



## jp61 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice job Shoneyboy! Looks like a successful smoke to me!


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 21, 2012)

Those look really nice!

   Mike


----------



## roller (Oct 21, 2012)

Are those fresh Hams and did you brine them ???  They look real good...


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 21, 2012)

Roller said:


> Are those fresh Hams and did you brine them ???  They look real good...


I cured them using Pops wet cure recipe...for 10 days.....them over night in the refrigerator....3 hours under the fan this morning.....4 hours of cold smoke...2 hours of hot smoke to get to a IT of 160.....Not to brag, but they are the best I ever did so far!!!! I was so happy with them, I already have some more in the bucket curing. This was my first run with the cold smoke generator.....I really didn't know if I was doing it correct or not, but they seem to have several different layers of flavors that are just so good !!! I already had several request for Boston Butt bones for beans and such things like that,so I'm going to try to do it again.....I think they will really enjoy them.....


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2012)

SB, evening..... The whole project from smoker, hams and smoke generator is Aces.... Great Job....


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 22, 2012)

And the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, here is what I'm cooking for breakfast this morning...













DSCN7579.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2012






....Thanks for looking ShoneyBoy


----------



## roller (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice job Shoney !!! I have been wanting to cure a fresh Ham and cold smoke it for days then let it age for a year before I eat it...


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 22, 2012)

Roller, I don't have the will power to wait that long.......


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 22, 2012)

The deeper color comes with the higher temps. Cold smoked bacon stays a dull clay color but if you ramp up the smoker heat, it gets that good color.. Cool job on the smoke gen!


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 22, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> The deeper color comes with the higher temps. Cold smoked bacon stays a dull clay color but if you ramp up the smoker heat, it gets that good color.. Cool job on the smoke gen!


Yea, that color is more of what I'm use to......I had to go with what I know, I panicked at the end and put some heat on them.......


----------

